# Boston @ Denver



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Denver is up 17-9 so far. 

Bull**** call against Perkins. He stands straight up and Iverson runs into him. Perkins gets his 2nd foul.

Another bull**** call, but this time against Pierce. He jumps on Melo's head fake, lands, and THEN Melo shoots the shot, while Pierce is standing straight up. 

We need some buckets man


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Damn....

They call a foul every time down the floor for Denver!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Calls have been silly on both sides so far. That one foul Kenyon Martin made was definitely not a flagrant foul. Don't know what the hell the ref was smoking on that call >_>

Anyways, Ray Allen seems to still be hot from that All-Star game, lol.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray is ballin. KG has been absent


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

omg ray is on fire. 6-9 for 14 points at the end of one. It'd be nice to see some defense


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

These refs better not ****in give the Nuggets 16 free throws every quarter like they just did.

Allen did an excellent job of keeping us in the game while Garnett and Pierce were on the bench. I still can't believe its a 5 point game with all the love from the refs the Nuggets have been getting.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

god damnit, stay on allen.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Man, Powe hustles hard.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

man, I love rondo's game. Of course, if he dies in the next hour or so, I wouldn't mind, but I can't wait to see how he develops.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rondo and Powe stepping up has been about the best thing we could ask for at this point


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce ties it and draws another offensive foul on Melo

Guess that Denver commentator is wrong about Paul's footspeed.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Big Baby grabs us the lead


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ouch, thats gotta hurt for Kenyon Martin


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray took the first- Pierce is handling the second. Pretty much how its been the whole time KG has been out


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Whoo, Tony Allen for the and1


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... Denver has no kind of ball movement. It's like one dribble, give ball to AI or Melo, and watch them shoot >_> I don't know if it's been like this all year for them, but wow is it ugly.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray has sat out like this entire quarter. Get him in there for House


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow

Rondo 

That Was So Sick


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rondo with a beauty to end the half


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

C'mon Ray! Wheres the court vision


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG

Rondo is the man


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Doc's rotations suck


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

They call nothing down low for the Celtics. I know Camby is a great shotblocker and the Nuggets have played some good interior defense this game, but theyve gotten away with quite a few hacks.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This might be the first time i've ever seen three kick ball violations in a game


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Good deal. Both K-Mart and Melo in serious foul trouble.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol

Doc: "ball dont lie!"


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ugh terrible foul by Rondo


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That quarter sucked. We better come correct in the fourth


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Jeez, that ball fake from Rondo was sick. AC's gonna be on sportscenter tonight.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is gonna be a tough *** win


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Great game so far. JR just had a sweeeet block. The Nuggets in general are just having a block party this game


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Mmmmmm

Tony Allen


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

man, the refereeing in this game is really shaky.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> man, the refereeing in this game is really shaky.


And that's putting it nicely.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

god damnit!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Linas!!!

I really like this guy. I mean, he needs to go for Artest, but still...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Down ten??? Seriously? This is ****in stupid


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Daaaamn... Kleiza just lit the Celts up. Nuggets up 101-91 midway through the 4th.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Down ten??? Seriously? This is ****in stupid


Nothing stupid about it. Nuggets are top five when they play like this.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Nothing stupid about it. Nuggets are top five when they play like this.


I know. Its just frustrating. No doubt the Nuggets is ballin


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

big shot by Pierce...lets make a run here


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

bull****! what the **** kind of foul was that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pierce with the 3. Then offensive foul on Melo. 

Nuggets still up 103-97.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Pierce with the 3. Then offensive foul on Melo.
> 
> Nuggets still up 103-97.


shut up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

damn, that was sick. what a dunk by pierce.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Whoa! Pierce with a VICIOUS dunk, lol.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Within three!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

what the ****!? box out you lazy *******s!! ****!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now Rondo cleaning up. Man.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Players tend to not box out in this league


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

God... That CP3 commercial with the Mailman and Reed is so stupid >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> God... That CP3 commercial with the Mailman and Reed is so stupid >_>


CP3, Mailman, and Reed all disagree.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I want to hit Posey in the ****in mouth


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

stupid, stupid shot Garnett


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL... Marcus Camby with a three!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Camby for three! Thats the nail


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Its our first loss against the West this year though. We got four more west games in a row


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... Kenyon Martin with the huuuge And-1!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kenyon martin with teh and-1! Denver is really, really good


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

hee hee hee :biggrin:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ooo ice-cold dagger by Iverson. Nuggets up 115-107.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im putting the blame on Doc for this one


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Im putting the blame on Doc for this one


why?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

wow, what a horrible goaltending call


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> why?


Ray was 6-9 with 14 points in the first, then sat him for the ENTIRE second quarter, freezing him. None of the big three should ever sit for an entire quarter EVER, let alone when there that hot.

Regardless, Denver played VERY well and I am impressed. Definitely a team that I would like to see do well in teh playoffs


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nuggets with the wiiiiiin... 124-118. Give the Celts credit because they just would not go away. Great game.

On a side note though, the reffing this game was atrocious on both sides >_>


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea the reffing was pretty bad. But it evened out. So I don't think any team could complain about reffing. The Nuggets had Anthony and Martin in foul trouble but at the same time they were able to get a lead because they shot 16 free throws in the 1st.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

The good news is that the Nuggets played unbelievably well offensively and had a little help from the refs, Camby had 9 blocks, KG was a non-factor on offense, but the Celtics still had a chance to win. If Camby hadn't hit that 3, who knows what would've happened. It was just the Nuggets' night. 

I hate to admit it, but I agree with Marcus13 that Doc should not have sat Ray for so long. He was on fire in the first quarter when nobody else was, but after sitting, he cooled off considerably.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree. I just hope that we destroy Golden State tomorrow. I'm glad that theres a game right after this one, cause I hate the feeling of losing to linger.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and that is our first loss of the year against the west


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well it was bound to happen eventually... not a very good game from anyone really, hopefully we get back to our winning ways tomorro


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

this was a great game for rondo. that put back was crazy


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Aznboi812 said:


> this was a great game for rondo. that put back was crazy


And he's already the best in the league guarding AI one on one.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Aznboi812 said:


> this was a great game for rondo. that put back was crazy


Although, he only had 1 assist, but that's not usually the case. Pierce and Allen made up for it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Well it was bound to happen eventually... not a very good game from anyone really, hopefully we get back to our winning ways tomorro


Powe, despite getting blocked quite a few times, hustled hard and gave us a lot of extra points and possessions. 

Rondo played exceptional. He was looking to attack the whole time and really kept Iverson quiet in the 1st half. He had 22 points and did what he was asked, but the only thing he didn't do was knock down free throws.

Pierce had a great game, drawing 3 offensive fouls on Carmelo and just having a great all around game. His defense was there, but just like every other Nugget, Carmelo was hot.


----------

